
Ask HN: Whats the best way to learn networks (in particular VPNs)? - weavie
My last few attempts at setting up a VPN has make me realise that 1) This stuff is pretty complicated and 2) I have no idea what I am doing!<p>I really need to sit down and learn how to setup a secure and reliable network &#x2F; VPN. What are the recommended books&#x2F;sites&#x2F;techniques?<p>Also by definition networks involve &gt;1 machines. Is there an easy way to learn without having to rent a load of VPS boxes?
======
CyberFonic
I don't know whether my approach would work for you. I got a job at a systems
integration firm based on my *nix OS skills and then learnt VPNs on the job. I
agree reading isn't that helpful. Getting your hands dirty is good but you
really need a mentor.

